# Weld positioner for under $200



## Wright40x (Sep 13, 2020)

I built this for under $200. If anyone is interested I can send a parts list.


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 13, 2020)

Nice build!
Love to see a parts list for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benmychree (Sep 13, 2020)

I built a positioner many years ago, and used a Grainger DC gearhead motor driving a large diameter gear on the table spindle, perhaps about 10" diameter and used a micarta gear about 1 1/2" dia, to electrically insulate the motor from the gear and mounted the motor on a micarta slab, ditto with the Grainger speed control, as I had found that the high frequency made to motor/control crazy and the speed would fluctuate; the insulation/isolation solved the problem.  Ground was made with a flat braided automotive ground strap sprong loaded on a 1/2 wrap around an approx. 3" dia. steel disc recessed to keep the strap in place.


----------



## Wright40x (Sep 13, 2020)

Weld positioner



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07YBXYKHH?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
		








						GALYGG 12V DC Switching Power Supply 21A 250W, Universal Regulated Transformer AC 110V-220V to DC 12V, for LED Strip Lights, Radio, Computer Project - - Amazon.com
					

GALYGG 12V DC Switching Power Supply 21A 250W, Universal Regulated Transformer AC 110V-220V to DC 12V, for LED Strip Lights, Radio, Computer Project - - Amazon.com



					www.amazon.com
				










						Amazon.com: Sydien 10V-55V 12V 24V 36V 48V 40A Stepless DC Motor Speed Controller with Forward-Brake-Reverse Switch,Ajustable Potentiometer &Digital Display: Home Improvement
					

Amazon.com: Sydien 10V-55V 12V 24V 36V 48V 40A Stepless DC Motor Speed Controller with Forward-Brake-Reverse Switch,Ajustable Potentiometer &Digital Display: Home Improvement



					www.amazon.com
				












						MRV050 Worm Gear 20:1 80C Speed Reducer Motor Universal 1750RPM CE APPROVED  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MRV050 Worm Gear 20:1 80C Speed Reducer Motor Universal 1750RPM CE APPROVED at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				





16” of 6x10x1/4 tube
8” of 2x4x1/8 tube For ground cut out
8” round 1/2” plate for face plate
1” rod for through shaft approx 10”
3/4” rod for motor to gear box shaft.Approx  4”
14ga plate for the end covers 


I mounted the speed controller on rubber to avoid any issues while welding with high frequency. I built This for tig welding but it has enough speed to mig as well. The motor is very small but I’ve put many hours on this without any problems however if you plan to swing something with a heavy offset in the horizontal position you might have trouble. I use it mostly for shaft repair jobs and have had no issues turning 3” shafts around 12’ long supported by a pipe jack with a roller head. It takes a minute to figure out the speed settings (Normally around 40-50 on the controller for what I do) but it has proven to be a shop necessity. It will sit on any side except 1 although I normally clamp it in the vice.


----------



## benmychree (Sep 13, 2020)

amazing they can make stuff that cheap!


----------



## Wright40x (Sep 13, 2020)

benmychree said:


> amazing they can make stuff that cheap!


You have to be careful though you easily pay 4-5 times more for the exact same thing.


----------

